# 694 SL POSS FIRE RISK



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just checking the heater this morning (its snowing and minus 2)
We found that after putting plastic bags in the lower kitchen drawer
some had worked their way out of the gap at the rear end of the drawer and worked them selves into the space under the gas heater.
Also found 2 large plastic spoons in the same place 
(spoons from previous owner ) so we think stuff can also spill out of the top cutlery draw.

Maybe worth checking yours !!!

































0


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Items used to constantly fall over the back of our cutlery drawer so I made a small cover to fit over about the last third of the drawer out of a length of plastic. Solved the problem!!!!!


----------

